# Machine for 1 1/2 - 4" ?



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys I looked in the search feature, but didn't find exactly what I am looking for. I need to get some drain equipment, but not sure what I should get. I will be rodding 1 1/2 lav drains, a majority are 2" kitchen lines, however I do run into a few roots and a good amount of feminine product in the line. I won't need to rod anything over 4". At the company I used to work for we had K-50 for 1 /2 and 2". And a K-75 for the bigger lines. These machines worked, but took up a lot of space, and had to make several trips back and forth to the truck to get machine, cables, guide hose, tarp if insied etc,etc. They are also a pain to take in a house they make a mess. Is there anything better whats your opinion thxs


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I use a plunger, sometimes a coat hanger.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm no drain cleaner but, I think alot of guys use the K40 in small situations where cleanliness is needed.

Maybe someone else will chime in to tell me how wrong I am.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Root 66 has yet to fail me, in over 2yrs. Big small, it rods em all. sectional machine, but, drop cloth inside the home, no problems or messes.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been on route 66. I have pictures. We were on vacation. Just ask and I will post some


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

A K-60 is small w/ 5/8th cable for some 1.5" and all 2" switch to 7/8" cable and do 3-6" line. Or K-400 and k-750 or K-7500, another option get a spartan 100 for the small lines and a spartan 300 or 1065 for the big lines. If space is a problem consider the k-60 the perfect size.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I use and recommend the Gorlitz Go68 HD and Gorlitz GO 380/250 and a Ridgid K39 drill snake.

Possibly you might want to consider the Gorlitz GO 62, while I've never used it, it appears to have the qualities that you need starting out. It can use the 5/8", 1/2" and 3/8" cables.

http://www.gorlitz.com/drain-cleaning-equipment/info_14.html


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

use this


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

gorlitz puts out a good all around machine You will still need a machine for running 1 1/4 lines. you can run 3/8 cable 1/2 inch cable and 5/8 cable I would not run the 5/8 on sewers more than 50 feet.








http://www.gorlitz.com/drain-cleaning-equipment/info_14.html


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> gorlitz puts out a good all around machine You will still need a machine for running 1 1/4 lines. you can run 3/8 cable 1/2 inch cable and 5/8 cable I would not run the 5/8 on sewers more than 50 feet.


I've used 5/8" x 100' hollow core cable(from draincables direct) on a GO68 HD and occasionally a second 100' reel with no real problems. I ran it for about a year.

The reason being, I bought a couple of 21" Gorlitz reels for my 68 HD so I could get the machine through bathroom doors when I had to bring it inside. I didn't consider the width of the back wheels though, so it still wouldn't fit through bathroom doors.

It worked okay, but I went to 11/16 cables and 26" reels when the 5/8" was worn out.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> I've used 5/8" x 100' hollow core cable(from draincables direct) on a GO68 HD and occasionally a second 100' reel with no real problems. I ran it for about a year.
> 
> The reason being, I bought a couple of 21" Gorlitz reels for my 68 HD so I could get the machine through bathroom doors when I had to bring it inside. I didn't consider the width of the back wheels though, so it still wouldn't fit through bathroom doors.
> 
> It worked okay, but I went to 11/16 cables and 26" reels when the 5/8" was worn out.


Problem with 5/8 cable here is were have a lot of 6 inch clay with roots or heavy blockage the 5/8 cable would flip in the 6 inch pipe. Run the 11/16 myself.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Problem with 5/8 cable here is were have a lot of 6 inch clay with roots or heavy blockage the 5/8 cable would flip in the 6 inch pipe. Run the 11/16 myself.


Not much 6" used residentially around here, but I've run a few dozen 6" lines with the 5/8" and not flipped it. 
It's not the ideal cable, but it can work. Biggest thing is not forcing it.

I also have a Ridgid K 6200 that my wonderful former technicians screwed up because they just let it torque until it flipped in the drum, TWICE.

I think that between the two of them they ruined five cables in less than a week. Two 5/8" Ridgid IW and three Duracable 3/4" plastic IC. 

For residential 4" pipes the 5/8" can get the job done @ 100', but not as well/fast as the 11/16" or 3/4".


----------

